# craziest person on the net.. AND IT AINT YOU!



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok heres the thing....

i know im wierd. eccentric. whatever. but i always thought there wasnt anything too wierd that i couldnt handle. penis dolls.. yes thats wierd.. but its tollerable. the fact that i have these mild obsessions should be reason enough to say that im a freaky kinda girl. right. we know that. ok. well.. gav and i talk alot about our future. one thing that we agreed on is we'd make a great couple of clowns. i dont have any problem with clowns. i think theyre great. in fact.. i find their scariness somehow attractive.. in a sick curriosity kinda way. i just have that itch in me to discover all things that are strange and scary. i find these oddities quite beautiful. my favorite artist is HR gieger for chrissakes.

anyhow.. like all my wierd ideas.. i like to do research on it and find out all i can. so im looking up clowns and clowning. lots of scary clown sites, clown fetishes, religious clowns, even a german based nazi clown site. i did find a few that were more up my alley as far as what i would do if i went professional. innocent sites about NORMAL cute clowns that go to childrens hospitals and make balloon animals. i think i have more than enough material.. but i dig a little deeper.. spiraling down my google search hole.. page 36 i think.. and i come across a clown site that defied all logic. i dont scare easy. i overreact.. yes. but scare? actually i dont even know if i got scared. more like.... dumbfounded. terrified, but too confused to really know if my terror is justified.

anyway.. heres the site. http://www.shinyclown.com/index.html

i challenge janine on this one. lets see if you can figure it out. ... i seriously doubt anyone can. :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok heres the thing....

i know im wierd. eccentric. whatever. but i always thought there wasnt anything too wierd that i couldnt handle. penis dolls.. yes thats wierd.. but its tollerable. the fact that i have these mild obsessions should be reason enough to say that im a freaky kinda girl. right. we know that. ok. well.. gav and i talk alot about our future. one thing that we agreed on is we'd make a great couple of clowns. i dont have any problem with clowns. i think theyre great. in fact.. i find their scariness somehow attractive.. in a sick curriosity kinda way. i just have that itch in me to discover all things that are strange and scary. i find these oddities quite beautiful. my favorite artist is HR gieger for chrissakes.

anyhow.. like all my wierd ideas.. i like to do research on it and find out all i can. so im looking up clowns and clowning. lots of scary clown sites, clown fetishes, religious clowns, even a german based nazi clown site. i did find a few that were more up my alley as far as what i would do if i went professional. innocent sites about NORMAL cute clowns that go to childrens hospitals and make balloon animals. i think i have more than enough material.. but i dig a little deeper.. spiraling down my google search hole.. page 36 i think.. and i come across a clown site that defied all logic. i dont scare easy. i overreact.. yes. but scare? actually i dont even know if i got scared. more like.... dumbfounded. terrified, but too confused to really know if my terror is justified.

anyway.. heres the site. http://www.shinyclown.com/index.html

i challenge janine on this one. lets see if you can figure it out. ... i seriously doubt anyone can. :shock:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah those videos are pretty bogus.

I relate to your fascination with clowns, or curiosity... yeah, the latter. But there's just something really eerie about them. As a kid there were several instances where I was really petrified of certain clowns, the one I most distinctly remember was I had this little toy barn, and on the side there was a little poster of a fair coming up that had the scariest, most devilish picture of a clown ever. I would like, play mind games with myself, being totally freaked out, but not doing anything directly to remove it. Weird.

Oh and wasn't HR Gieger the artist behind all the 'Alien' creations in the film(s)?


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah those videos are pretty bogus.

I relate to your fascination with clowns, or curiosity... yeah, the latter. But there's just something really eerie about them. As a kid there were several instances where I was really petrified of certain clowns, the one I most distinctly remember was I had this little toy barn, and on the side there was a little poster of a fair coming up that had the scariest, most devilish picture of a clown ever. I would like, play mind games with myself, being totally freaked out, but not doing anything directly to remove it. Weird.

Oh and wasn't HR Gieger the artist behind all the 'Alien' creations in the film(s)?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sleeping, 
I'm too afraid to go to the site, LOL. Clowns freak me out as well. But yes indeed, Giger, a guy with "issues" I believe is the creator of "Alien"... that first film is an absolute classic. ONLY Alien by Ridley Scott. I recommend renting the DVD and listening to Scott's comments over the film. AMAZING work on a shoestring budget, and it still holds up some 20 years later!










:shock: :shock: :shock: 
D!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sleeping, 
I'm too afraid to go to the site, LOL. Clowns freak me out as well. But yes indeed, Giger, a guy with "issues" I believe is the creator of "Alien"... that first film is an absolute classic. ONLY Alien by Ridley Scott. I recommend renting the DVD and listening to Scott's comments over the film. AMAZING work on a shoestring budget, and it still holds up some 20 years later!










:shock: :shock: :shock: 
D!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

No doubt Dreamer,

I saw Alien when it revisited theatres last year. The film is so amazingly shot. It's beautiful, beautiful sci-fi. It seriously looks like it could have been shot last year. Amazing.

The best film of the three. I also enjoy Aliens and Alien 3, especially the latter's director's cut.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

No doubt Dreamer,

I saw Alien when it revisited theatres last year. The film is so amazingly shot. It's beautiful, beautiful sci-fi. It seriously looks like it could have been shot last year. Amazing.

The best film of the three. I also enjoy Aliens and Alien 3, especially the latter's director's cut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Are you trying to give me DP AGAIN?

LOLOLOL...

oh,, shit man....all I can say is get someone else for your challenge, lol...I only stayed on there about three minutes and that was enough to weird me out for the night! I certainly don't KNOW, but it's possible there are some subliminal images on there, too. I was VERY weirded out, more than I should have been. That makes me suspicious that there's something else going on visually than we can detect.

Oh, good GOD. Hairball: STAY AWAY, STAY AWAY, lol...

I DETEST CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:evil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Are you trying to give me DP AGAIN?

LOLOLOL...

oh,, shit man....all I can say is get someone else for your challenge, lol...I only stayed on there about three minutes and that was enough to weird me out for the night! I certainly don't KNOW, but it's possible there are some subliminal images on there, too. I was VERY weirded out, more than I should have been. That makes me suspicious that there's something else going on visually than we can detect.

Oh, good GOD. Hairball: STAY AWAY, STAY AWAY, lol...

I DETEST CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:evil:


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks, Sleeping. Now that I've gone to that site, I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. With an aluminum baseball bat. With the light on. And the doors locked. Need I go on?

-Grant with an "AAAARRRRRR!"


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks, Sleeping. Now that I've gone to that site, I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. With an aluminum baseball bat. With the light on. And the doors locked. Need I go on?

-Grant with an "AAAARRRRRR!"


----------

